# Shelf Life



## solegenius (Jul 7, 2013)

Let's say I have some powder that I won't be using for at least the next 18 months. should I just brew it now and store in a cool dark place for about 2 years or just leave it in powder form? Which way would minimize degradation?


----------



## Collinb (Jul 8, 2013)

Leave it in powder form and store in cold dry place.  Best bet would be airtight seal in freezer but can do fine in a cold dry area packed nicely.  Make sure its not open to moisture or anything.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah u can grab those packs like in vitamins that absorb moisture
.Hell id sell it cause in 2 years u may be livin the dream on a beach with some naked chicks.. 
What do u got?.


----------

